# Allow control of firewall & updates on SBS 2008



## NozzaC (Aug 28, 2009)

I understand that windows components like firewall and updates are controlled by GPOs on SBS 2008 (which I believe is very similar to Windows Server 2008). However I cannot find the GPO that is controlling these components for the server itself.

What I want on the server is local control rather than the greyed out controls and "your administrator controls these functions" message.

How do I do this?

Thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why not just use an admin account then? Servers logged on with a domain admin account can do pretty much anything they want. Firewall should never be turned on on a server and it is not by default. Most of the time however the default group policy set by SBS is pretty restrictive.


----------



## NozzaC (Aug 28, 2009)

As you'd expect I am logged in using the only Domain Admin account. However in SBS 2008, Windows update is set up by default to look to the WSUS server for its updates and the settings on all WSUS clients, including the server itself are set by group policy. To whit, you cannot just go and change update settings by going into Windows update.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

So what is your question? It is still controlled via GPO based on computers that are in the default "servers" OU. Look in GPMC for the GPO that controls the server OU.


----------

